# ~! ThE HaRd wAy !~



## elking (Mar 12, 2008)

*Hi everyone ,,,
this is my latest work ,,, 
really need your constructive critiques b4 da comments ,,,




Have a Look .. 












Here is the B&W Version :; 


















Thnx in Advance,,,



Yours..




ElkinG!*​


----------



## elking (Apr 17, 2008)

so wut do u think ?


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Apr 17, 2008)

I like it, it has a old National geographic look about it with the blue saturation of the shirt. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## elking (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL 
ur right 
thnx Judge Sharpe  for the comment


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 18, 2008)

i think your ISO is off...or was the grain intentional?


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 18, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> i think your ISO is off...or was the grain intentional?


 
I was going to say the same thing. The composition is excellent, but the shot is too grainy and noisy. The colors could use a touch more saturation too.


----------



## myopia (Apr 18, 2008)

nice shot, although i think the child needs to stand out more from the background.


----------



## elking (Apr 18, 2008)

emptypockets said:


> I was going to say the same thing. The composition is excellent, but the shot is too grainy and noisy. The colors could use a touch more saturation too.


 
yeah its intentional ... thought it's gonna add to the photo story ...
i'll try and re-up the non-noise one ... 

Thnx so much 4 ur comments ... it really helped ..


----------



## elking (Apr 18, 2008)

myopia said:


> nice shot, although i think the child needs to stand out more from the background.


 
Thnx myopia 4 da advice.. 
anyway i could reset dat ?


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 18, 2008)

Why are there colors at all?  This is posted in the Black and White gallery...


----------



## elking (Apr 18, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Why are there colors at all? This is posted in the Black and White gallery...


 
dunno , but i could still categorise it under B&W ... anyways i've added a B&W version ,,, 

Thnx 4 passin by..


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 18, 2008)

elking said:


> dunno , but i could still categorise it under B&W ... anyways i've added a B&W version ,,,
> 
> Thnx 4 passin by..


 
I like the b&w version.  The tones are quite nice.


----------



## lena5538 (Apr 22, 2008)

well nice photography and the effects are cool but the point is that; someone must give that little kid something better to eat!


----------



## elking (Apr 22, 2008)

lena5538 said:


> well nice photography and the effects are cool but the point is that; someone must give that little kid something better to eat!


Do U think chewin sugarcane is such a terrible lunch ? 
i guess u misunderstood the pic ..
thnx 4 passin


----------



## enya (Apr 25, 2008)

elking said:


> Do U think chewin sugarcane is such a terrible lunch ?
> i guess u misunderstood the pic ..
> thnx 4 passin



is dat sugarcane .. ?
i thought it was a stick 

nice shot elking ,,

i love da coloured one more
Regards


----------



## elking (Jul 11, 2008)

enya said:


> is dat sugarcane .. ?
> i thought it was a stick
> 
> nice shot elking ,,
> ...



thnx enya


----------

